# Photos not as sharp on web



## D-50 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have seen many website with really sharp photos.  When I view my photos in Photoshop they are very sharp have nice contrast however when I preview my website (currently under construction) in a web browser the photos are not as sharp and lack contrast, I typically have to re-edit them to add more contrast but they still dont look as good as the originals. I have tried using the "save for web" feature in PS but I must be doing something wrong, what setting should I use on "save to web". BTW I use Simple viewer on my website.


----------



## sampunto (Jan 31, 2008)

Instead of "saving for web", i just save my photos as jpegs on "save as" (making sure i have a P.S file as well) and the quality was so much better, although the size of file wasn't so good.

Im sure there is an actual right way though but also would be interested in finding out.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 31, 2008)

You need to sharpen images once you resize them down to an acceptable web size.  Try an unsharp mask at 120%, 0.3, 0.  

Also, for viewing in a web browser, always convert the color profile to sRGB, or your image will lose punch.


----------

